# Schwinn Prelude



## Tim s (Jul 9, 2022)

I got this from a fellow CABE member and although it is dirty I don’t think it was used all that much. The 25 inch frame is what I usually ride and I have heard that the Preludes ride nicely. Anybody out there have one? The seat feels like felt and says Schwinn on the back so it may be original to the bike? Tim


----------



## Schwinny (Jul 9, 2022)

I took the rims off a beat- up one and put them on a different bike.. it was a good bike, pretty smooth, but thrashed. Recently was riding a circuit around and they seemed very similar.
Index vs. friction?

Maybe it was a prelude to the circuit...


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jul 10, 2022)

I have an '87 model in Midnight Mauve that I upgraded all the components on. I like it, though as you can see from the riser stem, the 53 cm frame is a bit small for me(or at my age I don't want to bend over that far).


----------



## Tim s (Jul 10, 2022)

Nice looking bike Eric. Tim


----------



## Tim s (Nov 26, 2022)

New whitewalls went on the Prelude today. Tim


----------



## Eric Amlie (Nov 27, 2022)

Pretty bike...and all of your bikes are in such nice condition!
My bikes pretty much look as old as they are.


----------

